
Google loses Android case against Oracle, and could owe billions - s3r3nity
http://money.cnn.com/2018/03/27/news/companies/google-oracle-case/index.html
======
msie
_Oracle said in a statement on Tuesday that the recent "decision protects
creators and consumers."_

Gag me with a spoon!

------
johnnyOnTheSpot
So Google and Java could decline?

